
The Laws of Programming - cac1
1)  It will take longer.
2)  No it really isn&#x27;t the very last bug.
3)  The user isn&#x27;t as smart as you.
4)  Your manager isn&#x27;t as smart as the user.
5)  The user and your manager think you are stupid.
6)  All three of you being right is not logically excluded.
======
kashfi
lol

